# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Order of words in russian sentences and other grammar

## Vladi

I try to put in order some rules abt. it, but I don't get to. In the lesson abt. it,  it says that this order is rather free and gives some rules slightly structurated on interrogative and negative sentences. However I see once and again expressions (not explained) like: Я ни с кем не гоборил об этом, instead of Я  не гоборил об этом ни с кем.  I myself find this direct order odd because of finding always the first (indirect) way. No one of the rules gives me explanation for it. I have looked for it in the web with no result, I see it is something put aside. If you  can help me, tks, in other case I'll put it in the tray of "things that the time will solve".   ::

----------


## Lampada

http://masterrussian.com/aa060500a.shtml  http://booference.pochta.ru/styli_xlii.html

----------


## Wowik

> I try to put in order some rules abt. it, but I don't get to. In the lesson abt. it,  it says that this order is rather free and gives some rules slightly structurated on interrogative and negative sentences. However I see once and again expressions (not explained) like: Я ни с кем не говорил об этом, instead of Я  не говорил об этом ни с кем.  I myself find this direct order odd because of finding always the first (indirect) way. No one of the rules gives me explanation for it. I have looked for it in the web with no result, I see it is something put aside. If you  can help me, tks, in other case I'll put it in the tray of "things that the time will solve".

 Grammatically both sentences are right.
The difference is in emphasis.
But in the first case it seems more important fact for author is "ни с кем"
In the last case more important fact for author "не говорил"  
Я ни с к_е_м не говорил об этом. (And don't write to anybody)
Я не говор_и_л об этом ни с кем. (Well, may be write to Vasya). 
In oral speech inflexion can change everything.   ::    *Я* ни с кем не говорил об этом - (But Vasya could) 
Я не говор*и*л об этом ни с кем. is just the same as Я ни с кем не говор*и*л об этом.
Я не говорил об этом ни с к*е*м. is just the same as Я ни с к*е*м не говорил об этом.

----------


## Vladi

Thanks you both for your complete explanations   and corrections   ::  .  Quandoque dormitat Homerus; in my case not "quandoque" but обычно.

----------


## Vladi

I see in http://masterrussian.com/aa060500a.shtml in Lesson on Russian Sentence Structure the article "Sentence Structure in Russian" that explains also this matter. That is enough for me. Thank you very much.

----------


## Vadim84

> In the last case more important fact for author "не говорил"
> Я не говор_и_л об этом ни с кем. (Well, may be write to Vasya).

 Nah, it's very uncommon. Usually it would be:
Я не говорил об этом ни с к_е_м. 
So I'd say there's no difference whatsoever between "Я не говорил об этом ни с кем." and "Я ни с кем не говорил об этом."

----------


## Оля

The most important thing is inflexion.

----------


## basurero

Не говорил ни с кем об этом я.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

The golden rule is: Say what you want to emphasize as soon as possible. Russians are very lazy and will only listen attentively to the first part of your sentence, so you want to make it as effective as possible.

----------


## adoc

> The golden rule is: Say what you want to emphasize as soon as possible. Russians are very lazy and will only listen attentively to the first part of your sentence, so you want to make it is effective as possible.

   ::   ::   
No, we are just not ordinarily interested in what the other party is saying.  So you better shout and try starting with an insult to attract attention.

----------


## Vladi

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  The golden rule is: Say what you want to emphasize as soon as possible. Russians are very lazy and will only listen attentively to the first part of your sentence, so you want to make it is effective as possible.       
> No, we are just not ordinarily interested in what the other party is saying.  So you better shout and try starting with an insult to attract attention.

 Well, that sounds logical, but... in the above mentioned article of Masterrussian ("Structure of russian sentences") it says : first, theme, that's to say, what is known and then,  rheme, that's to say, the message that "matters". I think that here must be a difference between composed sentences. and simple ones. Постепенно I will see it clearer. The other I saw in the web a doctoral thesis produced in an English University about "The order of words in Russian sentences and its meaning" (!!!!!!).

----------


## adoc

From what I have seen the order of words in Russian is not easy to master.  It's free in the sense that many versions will constitute a grammatically correct sentence.  The emphasis will change though, sometimes very slightly and in practice to the degree of meaning virtually the same thing.  So I wouldn't worry too much about the nuances in the beginning , it's a subject of more advanced levels.

----------


## SSSS

If this topic is still alive: 
Technically, you can put words in any order... Any Russians will understand you, and it will be grammatiacally correct... There is another thing - traditions and habbits... Russians just don't say something like _Не говорил ни с кем я о этом..._ Usually, they don't say... However, it's possible, and somebody can use this order to express something or just for show off, or whatever... My advice will be, just don't worry it will come to you with practice; it's the only way...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> If this topic is still alive: 
> Technically, you can put words in any order... Any Russians will understand you, and it will be grammatiacally correct... There is another thing - traditions and habbits... Russians just don't say something like _Не говорил ни с кем я о этом..._ Usually, they don't say... However, it's possible, and somebody can use this order to express something or just for show off, or whatever... My advice will be, just don't worry it will come to you with practice; it's the only way...

 Well, of course they won't say that... however: "Не говорил ни с кем я об этом" could be heard behind every street corner!   ::

----------


## SSSS

I force myself to re-read what I write... But not always I can catch my typos... Sometimes even after several times it's still there... Мои мысли - мои скакуны, бегут быстрее пальчиков по клаве...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::   
а ты сам откуда? Россиянин в Канаде?

----------


## SSSS

Ага... А ты в третьем Риме?..

----------


## Оля

> а ты сам откуда? Россиянин в Канаде?

----------


## scythedkiwi

my Russian teacher,who is a native,told me that the Russian language wasn

----------


## Lampada

*Марина Королёва* 
Специально для "Российской газеты"  Всё дело в шляпе 
"Чтение рекламных текстов, размещенных на огромных плакатах в метро или на улице, - занятие не безобидное. Ну, например, я в сотый раз проезжаю на эскалаторе мимо одного и того же плаката "Оказавшись на вершине, самое главное - удержаться на ней".  
Если человек будет читать это каждый день, он подумает, что только так и можно говорить. Между тем эта фраза серьёзно больна, ее надо лечить. 
Вы не можете не помнить фразы-пародии из юмористического рассказа Чехова: "Подъезжая к сией станции... у меня слетела шляпа". Кто только не потешался над ней, а станция со шляпой всё живут, правда, уже в других текстах. 
Давайте же вспомним, что за правило тут нарушено. Действие, которое обозначается деепричастием, должно относиться к подлежащему. В случае чеховской фразы речь идёт о действиях двух предметов (в грамматическом смысле слова): обо мне (я подъезжал к станции) и о шляпе (она слетела). Произведите перестановку деепричастного оборота - а он обычно свободно может располагаться во фразе - и получите вот что: "Шляпа, подъезжая к сей станции, у меня слетела". То есть к станции подъезжала... шляпа. 
"Прощаясь с друзьями, один из них сказал мне...", "Возвращаясь домой, меня застиг дождь" - всё та же ошибка. А вот другая ситуация: "Подходя к лесу, мне стало холодно". Вроде бы речь идет об одном и том же человеке: он подходит к лесу и ему стало холодно. Так-то оно так, но язык хитрее: нет здесь ГРАММАТИЧЕСКОГО подлежащего, которому можно приписать действие. Так что в безличных предложениях деепричастные обороты использовать нельзя. 
Что же делать с нашей вершиной, оказавшись на которой - что?.. Мы просто обязаны что-то сделать и сделаем. Например, так: "Оказавшись на вершине, ты должен на ней удержаться, и это главное". Или так: "Если ты оказался на вершине, самое главное - удержаться на ней". В общем, никакой безысходности, есть и ещё варианты. 
Снимите плакат, пожалуйста. Там ошибка!"  http://www.rg.ru/2005/09/30/deeprichastia.html

----------


## Оля

Я вот не понимаю, почему у нас в стране не штрафуют за безграмотность? Я имею в виду, конечно, не частных лиц, но телевидение, издательства, рекламу... Почему??   ::

----------


## Zaya

Аналогично.

----------


## Полуношник

А вот я считаю, что на плакате нет ошибки.

----------


## Оля

> А вот я считаю, что на плакате нет ошибки.

 А вот это печально.   ::

----------


## Полуношник

> в безличных предложениях деепричастные обороты использовать нельзя

 Может быть читая учебник по грамматике, автор пропустил какое-нибудь примечание, напечатанное мелким шрифтом  ::  
Выходя. гасите свет. 
Принимая решение, надо думать. 
Изучая анамнез, важно установить зависимость появления симптомов...  
Это неграмотные предложения, или они не безличные, или в них нет деепричастных оборотов?

----------


## Rtyom

А где здесь по-товему субъект действия? Эти предложения из другой оперы.

----------


## Оля

> Выходя. гасите свет. 
> Принимая решение, надо думать. 
> Изучая анамнез, важно установить зависимость появления симптомов...  
> Это неграмотные предложения, или они не безличные, или в них нет деепричастных оборотов?

 Эти предложения правильные. 
А предложение на плакате было бы правильным, если бы звучало так: _Оказавшись на вершине, удержитесь на ней._
или так: _Оказавшись на вершине, надо удержаться на ней._ 
Ты чувствуешь разницу?

----------


## Полуношник

В статье говорится, что предложение на плакате неграмотное, потому что деепричастный оборот должен относиться к подлежащему. В безличных предложениях подлежащего нет, поэтому вообще не может быть деепричастного оборота.  
Я привёл пример предложения, в котором два деепричастных оборота и второй из них относится _не к подлежащему_. Я также привёл предложения, в которых нет подлежащих, думаю, они называются безличными. Ни у кого не вызвало сомнений, что все эти предложения правильные, да? В чём же тогда заключается ошибка на плакате? Я не вижу большой разницы между 
Оказавшись на вершине, очень важно удержаться на ней 
и  
Оказавшись на вершине, самое главное - удержаться на ней

----------


## Оля

> Оказавшись на вершине, очень важно удержаться на ней 
> и  
> Оказавшись на вершине, самое главное - удержаться на ней

 Я понимаю так: 
"_Очень важно_..." - это безличное.
"_Самое главное - [есть*, форма глагола быть]...._" - это не безличное.  
*Иными словами, это можно сказать так: "_Оказавшись на вершине, самым главным является..._". Это неграмотно.

----------


## Zaya

> Может быть, читая учебник по грамматике, автор пропустил какое-нибудь примечание, напечатанное мелким шрифтом.

 Ну, если ты расскажешь, что это было за примечание, я с удовольствием его тоже почитаю.)   

> Я также привёл предложения, в которых нет подлежащих, думаю, они называются безличными.

 Ошибаетесь.(с) 
Односоставное - еще не значит безличное. По крайней мере в первом из предложенных тобой сказуемое выражено формой 2-го лица повелительного наклонения. Если не ошибаюсь, такие предложения называются определенно-личными. Честно признаюсь, дальше рыть мне лень.) 
А предложение с "самое главное - ..." никак не может быть безличным, это точно.

----------


## Полуношник

[quote=Оля] 

> Оказавшись на вершине, очень важно удержаться на ней 
> и  
> Оказавшись на вершине, самое главное - удержаться на ней

 Я понимаю так: 
"_Очень важно_..." - это безличное.
"_Самое главное - [есть*, форма глагола быть]...._" - это не безличное.  
*Иными словами, это можно сказать так: "_Оказавшись на вершине, самым главным является..._". Это неграмотно.[/quote:2y7kih68] 
Последнее предложение, конечно, неправильное. Но в твоём грамматическом разборе что-то не так. "Самым главным" не может быть подлежащим, потому что не в именительном падеже. Так что предложение, всё таки, безличное. Чем является "самое главное" в исходной фразе, я сказать затрудняюсь, но по-моему, тоже не подлежащим. "Есть" там никак не подставляется, так как уже есть сказуемое - "удержаться". И удержаться должен кто-то другой, не "самое главное".  
Кстати предложение "_Оказавшись на вершине, самым важным является..._" тоже неправильное.  
Я не вижу разницы между "важно удержаться" и "самое главное - удержаться".

----------


## Zaya

Самое главное - подлежащее. Почему нет? Подлежащим может быть не только имя существительное или личное местоимение.
Удержаться - сказуемое (инфинитив может выступать в функции любого члена предложения). И там нулевая связка. А звучит предложение, если ее заменить на "есть", или не звучит - дело пятое. _Эта девушка как праздник._Пример взят из Розенталя.Здесь тоже нулевая связка, и при ней сравнительный союз "как".
Но "Эта девушка есть как праздник" не звучит.  
Второе предложение - то же самое другими словами. "Самым главным" - не подлежащее? Но Оля этого и не утверждала.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Чем является "самое главное" в исходной фразе, я сказать затрудняюсь, но по-моему, тоже не подлежащим. "Есть" там никак не подставляется, так как уже есть сказуемое - "удержаться".

 Бог с тобой! Я, конечно, в сказуемых и подлежащих далеко не эксперт, но уж тут-то даже я понимаю, что "удержаться" - никак не сказуемое. В лучшем случае - часть сказуемого.
Пусть это лучше объяснят другие.  _Важно (сделать то-то)_ - так сказать можно. _Главно (сделать то-то)_ - так сказать нельзя. Приходится говорить "_главное - (есть)_", а это уже другая структура.

----------


## Оля

> Удержаться - сказуемое (инфинитив может выступать в функции любого члена предложения).

 А ведь вообще-то да... Других-то претендентов на сказуемое в этом предложении нет.   ::  
Но все-таки, если "копнуть", то сказуемое - _есть удержаться_. Во!   ::     

> то же самое другими словами.

----------


## Zaya

> Чем является "самое главное" в исходной фразе, я сказать затрудняюсь, но по-моему, тоже не подлежащим.

 А тогда чем?   ::   Ты хочешь сказать, что подлежащего в предложении нет?

----------


## Zaya

Э, я там дальше написала слова "нулевая связка".  :P  
Спасибо за исправление.

----------


## Zaya

Все больше склоняюсь к мысли, что надо найти аналогичный случай, и чтоб грамматический разбор к нему был, конечно.

----------


## Оля

Да вообще, о чем мы спорим - вставляется на плакате "есть" или не вставляется, если там ТИРЕ есть?? Если оно есть, то там оно может означать только одно - замену глагола-связки.

----------


## Zaya

Между подлежащим и частью составного сказуемого?)

----------


## Полуношник

А так: 
Самое главное - оказавшись на вершине, удержаться на ней.

----------


## Оля

А-ля-ля-ля-ля-ля.... А я сошлаа с умаааа...   ::    http://spravka.gramota.ru/buro.html?gotoq=229834 
Бугага.

----------


## Полуношник

> А-ля-ля-ля-ля-ля.... А я сошлаа с умаааа...     http://spravka.gramota.ru/buro.html?gotoq=229834 
> Бугага.

 А-аа... А деепричастный-то оборот действительно связан с подлежащим. Ошибки нет, снимать плакат не надо.  
Хотя я сам до такого никогда бы не додумался.   ::

----------


## Оля

> А-аа... А деепричастный-то оборот действительно связан с подлежащим.

 Что-что??   ::  
Из чего это следует?   ::   
Деепричастного оборота в моем вопросе нет вообще. Мой вопрос в первую очередь состоял в том, не _безличное ли_ это предложение. Ответ - не безличное (уже одно это говорит о том, что на плакате ошибка). Можно отдельно и про оборот спросить. В плакате ошибка, продолжаю настаивать.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.krugosvet.ru/articles/76/100 ... 7632a2.htm 
"*О ВИНИТЕЛЬНОМ ПАДЕЖЕ*  
Специальная форма для выражения винительного падежа в русском языке существует только в первом склонении, да и то только в единственном числе – _жен-у_. Во всех остальных случаях форма винительного падежа совпадает либо с формой именительного, либо с формой родительного падежа. 
В третьем склонении винительный падеж всегда совпадает с именительным; наиболее любопытно второе склонение. Если имя обозначает человека или животное, то форма винительного падежа совпадает с формой родительного падежа, если же существительное обозначает неодушевленный предмет, то винительный падеж совпадает с именительным падежом. Так же устроен винительный падеж в формах множественного числа всех склонений.   
  Одуш Неодуш Одуш Неодуш Одуш Неодуш 
Им.п. сестр-а сосн-а брат бред свекровь морковь 
Вин.п. сестр-у сосн-у брат-а бред свекровь морковь 
Род.п. сестр-ы сосн-ы брат-а бред-а свекрови моркови   
Лингвисты предпочитают, впрочем, говорить о грамматической категории одушевленности, а не о противопоставлении живого неживому, так как граница между одушевленным и неодушевленным в языке проводится иногда достаточно нетривиальным образом и не соотносится напрямую с биологическими характеристиками обозначаемого объекта. Широко известен парадокс, связанный со словами _труп_ и _мертвец_: у первого форма винительного падежа совпадает с именительным падежом (так что слово _труп_ следует считать именем неодушевленным), а у второго – с родительным (так что слово _мертвец_ следует считать именем одушевленным), хотя объект, обозначаемый обоими словами, в равной мере неживой. Ср.: _увидал труп_/*труп-а, но _увидал мертвец-а_/*мертвец.  
То, что у русских имен одушевленных форма винительного падежа отличается от именительного падежа, а у неодушевленных – совпадает с ней, не случайно. Это явление в том или ином виде встречается в самых разных языках. Сравните следующие испанские предложения veo (я вижу) a (предлог) un (неопр. артикль) hombre (человек) 'я вижу человека'; veo un

----------


## Lampada

http://www.traktat.com/language/book/sush/sone.php 
"*Типы склонения имён существительных* 
Склонение — это изменение существительного по падежам и числам. Это изменение выражается с помощью системы падежных окончаний и показывает грамматическое отношение данного существительного к другим словам в словосочетании и предложении, например: _Школ\а\ открыта. Строительство школ\ы\ завершено. Выпускники шлют привет школ\е\_ 
По особенностям падежных окончаний в единственном числе у существительного выделяется *три склонения*. Тип склонения можно определить только в единственном числе.  
Имена существительные *первого* склонения 
К первому склонению относятся: 
1) имена существительные женского рода с окончанием -а (-я) в именительном падеже единственного числа (_страна, земля, армия_); 
2) имена существительные мужского рода, обозначают, людей, с окончанием -а (я) в именительном падеже единственного числа (_дядя, юноша, Петя_).  
3) имена существ тельные общего рода с окончаниями -а (я) в именительном падеже (плакса, соня, задира). 
Существительные первого склонения в косвенных падежах единственного числа имеют следующие окончания: 
и. Стран-а Земл-я Юнош-а Пет-я 
р. Стран-ы Земл-и Юнош-и Пет-и 
д. Стран-е Земл-е Юнош-е Пете 
в. Стран-у Земл-ю Юнош-у Пет-ю 
т. Стран-ой(-ою) Земл-ёй(-ёю) Юнош-ей(ею) Пет-ей 
п. (О) стран-е (О) земл-е (О) юнош-е (О) Пет-е  
Необходимо различать формы имён существительных на -ъя и -ия: Марья — Мария, Наталья — Наталия, Дарья — Дария, Софья — София. 
Существительные первого склонения на -ия (армия, гвардия, биология, линия, серия, Мария) в родительном, дательном и предложном падежах имеют окончание -и.  
и. Мари-я, Натали-я Арми-я, лини-я 
р. Мари-и, Натали-и Арми-и, лини-и 
д. Мари-и, Натали-и Арми-и, лини-и 
в. Мари-ю, Натали-ю Арми-ю, лини-ю 
т. Мари-ей(-ею), Натали-ей(-ею) Арми-ей(-ею), лини-ей(ею) 
п. (О) Мари-и, Натали-и (Об) арми-и, лини-и  
На письме часто вызывает ошибки смешение окончаний имён существительных первого склонения на -ея и -ия. Слова на -ея (аллея, батарея, галерея, идея) имеют те же окончания, что и существительные женского рода с основой на мягкий согласный типа земля, воля, баня и др. 
и.
 Алле-я
 Галере-я
 Иде-я 
р.
 Алле-и
 Галере-и
 Иде-и 
   д.        Алле-е       Галере-е          Иде-е  
в.
 Алле-ю
 Галерею
 Иде-ю 
т.
 Аллеей (-ею)
 Галере-ей (-ею)
 Иде-ей (-ею) 
 п.    (об) Але-е  (о) галере-е  (об) иде-е "

----------


## Lampada

http://www.traktat.com/language/book/sush/sto.php 
"Имена существительные *второго* склонения 
Ко второму склонению относятся: 
1) имена существительные мужского рода с нулевым окончанием в именительном падеже единственного числа (_дом, конь, музей_);  
2) имена су­ществительные мужского рода с окончанием -о (-е) в именительном падеже единственного числа (_домишко, сараишко_);  
3) имена существительные среднего рода с окончанием -о, -е в именительном падеже единственного числа (_окно, море, ущелье_);  
4) существительное _подмастерье_. 
Существительные мужского рода второго склонения имеют следующие окончания в косвенных падежах единственного числа: 
и. Дом
 Конь
 Окн-о
 Мор-е 
р. Дом-а
 Кон-я
 Окн-а
 Мор-я 
д. Дом-у
 Кон-ю
 Окн-у
 Мор-ю 
в. Дом
 Кон-я
 Окн-о
 Мор-е 
т. Дом-ом
 Кон-ём
 Окном
 Мор-ем 
п. (0) дом-е
 (0) кон-е
 (Об) окн-е
 (0) мор-е  
В предложном падеже единственного числа у существительных мужского рода преобладает окончание -е. 
Окончание -у (ю) принимают только неодушевлённые существительные мужского рода, если:  
а) употребляются с предлогами в и на;  
б) имеют (в большинстве случаев) характер устойчивых сочетаний, обозначающих место, состояние, время действия. Например: _бельмо на глазу; остаться в долгу; на краю гибели; на подножном корму; идти поводу; вариться в собственном соку; быть на хорошем счету. Но: работать в поте лица, в солнечном свете; грамматическом строе; в прямом угле; в ряде случаев_ и т. ]  
Необходимо различать формы имён существительных : -ие и -ье: _учение — ученье, лечение — леченье, молчание молчанье, мучение — мученье, сияние — сиянье._  
Существительные второго склонения на -ий, -ие в предложном па­деже имеют окончание -и. 
и. Сценарий, гений    Расписани-е, учени-е 
р. Сценари-я, гени-я    Расписани-я, учени-я 
д. Сценари-ю, гени-ю    Расписани-ю, учени-ю 
в. СценариЩ, гени-я    Расписани-е, учени-е 
т. Сценари-ем, гени-ем    Расписани-ем, учени-ем, 
п.  (0) сценари-и, (о) гени-и 0) расписани-и, учени-и  
Слова на -ей (_воробей, музей, мавзолей, иней, лицей_) имеют те же окончания, что и существительные мужского рода с основой на мягкий согласный типа _конь, лось, олень, бой_ и др. 
и. Воробей
 Музей\ \
 Иней\ \ 
р. Воробь-я
 Музе-я
 Ине-я 
д. Воробь-ю
 Музе-ю
 Ине-ю 
в. Воробья
 Музей\ \
 Иней\ \ 
т. Воробь-ём
 Музе-ем
 Ине-ем 
п. (0) воробь-е
 (0) музе-е
 (Об) ине-е "

----------


## Lampada

http://www.traktat.com/language/book/sush/sthr.php 
" Имена существительные *третьего* склонения 
К третьему склонению относятся имена существительные женского рода с нулевым окончанием в именительном падеже единственного числа (_дверь, ночь, мать, дочь_). 
Существительные третьего склонения в косвенных падежах единственного числа имеют следующие окончания: 
и. Дверь\ \
 Ночь \ \ 
р. Двер-и
 Ночи 
д. Двер-и
 Ноч-и 
в. Дверь\ \
 Ночь\ \ 
т. Дверь-ю
 Ночь-ю 
п. (0) двер-и
 (0) ноч-и  
Слова _мать и дочь_, относящиеся к третьему склонению, при изменении во всех падежах, кроме именительного и винительного, имеют суффикс -ер- в основе: 
и. Мать \ \
 Дочь\ \ 
р. Матер-и
 Дочер-и 
д. Матер-и
 Дочер-и 
в. Мать\ \
 Дочь\ \ 
т. Матерь-ю
 Дочерь-ю 
п. (0) матери
 (0) дочер-и  "

----------


## Lampada

http://www.traktat.com/language/book/sush/sks.php 
" *Склонение имён существительных во множественном числе* 
В падежных окончаниях множественного числа различия между отдельными типами склонения существительных незначительны. 
  1 склонение   2 склонение    3 склонение 
И. Страны, земли   Дома, кони, окна, поля    Двери, ночи 
Р. Стран\ \, земель\ \   Домов, коней, окон, полей   Дверей, ночей 
Д. Странам, землям   Домам, коням, окнам, полям    Дверям, ночам 
В. Страны, земли   Дома, коней, окна, поля   Двери, ночи        
Т. Странами, землями   Домами, конями, окнами, полями   Дверями, ночами 
П. (о) странах, землях (о) домах, конях, окнах, полях (о)дверях, ночах ;  
В дательном, творительном и предложном падежах существительные всех трёх склонений имеют одинаковые окончания. 
В именительном падеже преобладают окончания -и, -ы и|-а(-я). Реже встречается окончание -е. 
Следует запомнить образование форм родительного падежа множественного числа некоторых существительных, где окончание может быть нулевым или -ов. 
Сюда относятся слова, называющие: 
1)  парные и составные предметы: (*нет*) _валенок, ботинок, чулок, ворот, суток_ (но: _носков, рельсов, очков_); 
2) некоторые национальности (в большинстве случаев основа слов оканчивается на н и р): (*нет*) _англичан, башкир, бурят, грузин, туркмен, мордвин, осетин, румын_ (но: _узбеков, киргизов, якутов_); 
3) некоторые единицы измерения: (*пять*) _ампер, ват, вольт, аршин, герц_; 
4) некоторые овощи и фрукты: (*килограмм*) _яблок, малин, оливок_ (но: _абрикосов, апельсинов, бананов, мандаринов, помидоров, томатов_). 
В некоторых случаях окончания множественного числа выполняют в словах смыслоразличительную функцию. Например: _зубы дракона — зубья пилы, корни дерева — ароматные коренья, листы бумаги — листья дерева, ис­царапанные колени_ (колено — «сустав») — _сложные колена_ (колено — «приём в танце») — _коленья трубы_ (колено — «сочленение у трубы»). "

----------


## Жэнтос

> Оказавшись на вершине, очень важно удержаться на ней.

 Оказавшись на вершине, очень важно удержаться на ней.
Оказавшись на вершине, на ней очень важно удержаться
Очень важно удержаться на ней, оказавшись на вершине.
На ней очень важно удержаться, оказавшись на вершине.
Все 4 предложения без ошибок (проверено в ворде)  ::

----------


## Leof

Жэнтос, два последних предложения требуют от слушателя проницательности. 
На ней я поехал домой, сев в машину.
Я за него сел, подойдя к столу. 
Мне кажется, что предложение перевёрнуто вверх тармашками.  ::

----------


## Оля

> проверено в ворде

 Ты бы еще Яндексом проверил...

----------


## Leof

Нет-нет. Это по-джедайски: 
Вордом проверил предложения свои ты. Ошибок нет в них.  ::

----------


## Жэнтос

Кто так безжалостно удаляет мои посты?  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Кто так безжалостно удаляет мои посты?

 А что, удаляют? Слава богу, модераторы подтянулись. 
А то плюнуть некуда, везде энто.. Жэнтос. :P

----------


## Lampada

> Кто так безжалостно удаляет мои посты?

 То, что модератор сочтёт флудом, будет удалено.

----------


## Ramil

> На ней очень важно удержаться, оказавшись на вершине.

 Кхм, на ком?  :: 
И какая вершина имеется ввиду? Правая или левая?

----------


## Leof

Рамиль, это откудова смотреть.  ::   
Между вершинами всегда есть либо удобная ложбина, либо седловина, на которой удобно расположиться. :P  
Злостный оффтоп, но вспомнилось: 
У моей жИны три абрасавания, слюшай. Мммм!
Одно апрасавание вот тют вот, слюшай, а тва дрюгих, слюшай - вот тута вот.

----------

